# need help with plow set up



## cherokee2030 (Sep 21, 2013)

i bought a fisher 6.6 minute mount plow last year pretty cheap. needs a little work but i'm not worried about replacing some parts and painting it up to get rid of the rust. my other problem is i cant seem to find push plates so i can mount it. center to center on the plow where it attaches to the push plates is 25 5/8". i was told that i could use a 3/4 ton chevy push plates and fab my own push plates using that. does anyone know if push plates from a wrangler fit onto a cherokee? if i have to customize them a little isn't a problem. im just not sure on how to go about it. also my jeep is lifted and i know i have to drop the A-frame down a few inches to make up for lift kit. any ideas, pictures or input would greatly be appreciated.

thanks,
Steve


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry - I dont have the push plate answer for you but try this as a resource --> http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ematch.php


----------



## cherokee2030 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've tried that before. Why I was looking to see if anyone has customized there own push plate or used another and made it work.


----------

